# Zio cane!



## Geviert

Cari amici,

motivato da una domanda ricorrente in questo forum (_freccia di Dio, roccia di Dio, ira di Dio, forum di Dio _(questo ovviamente ), mi assale una domanda impossible ma necessaria, la cui risposta mai capii allora dai veneti: mi riferisco al nesso oculto tra _Zio _e _Dio _nell'espressione _Zio can(e)! _

Vorrei sapere se è qualche delicato eufemismo dovuto alla evidente bestemmia, oppure risponde a qualche etimo archetipico o inconscio, nel senso di una latente voglia di beare i zii, coloritamente si intende.


----------



## infinite sadness

No, gli zii non c'entrano, è solo uno dei tanti modi per non pronunciare il nome di Dio.


----------



## Necsus

Eh, sì. La più chiara attestazione di quanto detto da IS è la diffusa esclamazione "Porco zio!"  Che naturalmente non necessita di 'warn'...


----------



## Geviert

Necsus said:


> Eh, sì. La più chiara attestazione di quanto detto da IS è la diffusa esclamazione "Porco zio!"  Che naturalmente non necessita di 'warn'...



e quando voglio davvero dare del porco allo zio cosa dovrei dire? 
_
porrrrco zio! sì che sei un porco! _ (?)


----------



## Aryen

Esatto! 

_Zio sei proprio un porco_
_Zio se un porco_

E cose simili...Ovviamente per porco si intende anche maiale che può avere due significati:
1. Pervertito (persona che agisce/pensa in funzione di azioni/pesieri a sfondo sessuale)
2. Sporco (rimandando alla natura stessa del porco/maiale come animale)


----------



## Geviert

Aryen said:


> Esatto!
> 
> _Zio sei proprio un porco_
> _Zio se un porco_
> 
> E cose simili...Ovviamente per porco si intende anche maiale che può avere due significati:
> 1. Pervertito (persona che agisce/pensa in funzione di azioni/pesieri a sfondo sessuale)
> 2. Sporco (rimandando alla natura stessa del porco/maiale come animale)



I maiali (i veri) non saranno molto contenti di essere nominati così!


----------



## Aryen

Secondo me nemmeno lo zio


----------



## Geviert

Aryen said:


> Secondo me nemmeno lo zio



ecco! sapevo che "lo zio" si prestava bene al senso della bestemmia. Ecco la ragione. Se è così, allora tutti in famiglia! Bella questa! , ma in campagna di fatto è così (o era così), maialini(-e) e maialoni (-e) a parte ovviamente .

Ricordo che mio zio (padan') diceva sempre: "non porconare sempre in giro!" (non bestemmiare).


----------



## Yulan

Se posso permettermi, Geviert, ... "porca manetta" suona comunque e decisamente meglio.


----------



## Geviert

Yulan said:


> Se posso permettermi, Geviert, ... "porca manetta" suona comunque e decisamente meglio.




cosa vuol dire "manetta" in questo contesto?



PS. Certo che puoi permetterti Yulan, in realtà ti credevo persa nei meandri dei PM


----------



## Yulan

> Geviert said:
> 
> 
> 
> cosa vuol dire "manetta" in questo contesto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... nulla ... sostituisce degnamente "_zio_"
Click to expand...


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> ... nulla ... sostituisce degnamente "_zio_"


 
Forse, vista la vaga assonanza, sostituisce qualcun'altro (anzi, qualcun'altra)


----------



## Geviert

Montesacro said:


> Forse, vista la vaga assonanza, sostituisce qualcun'altro (anzi, qualcun'altra)




un po' oscura questa frase, avrei bisogno di decrittarla, (un' assonanza suina magari? ).


----------



## Montesacro

Geviert said:


> un po' oscura questa frase, avrei bisogno di decrittarla, (un' assonanza suina magari? ).




Forse manetta è un eufemismo per evitare mignotta 
Pensavo a questo.


----------



## Yulan

Ma dai, Montesacro!
Non può essere ... lo dicono i bambini!!! 

Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Montesacro

E' un'ipotesi...
Mi è venuta così, sul momento.
Quand'anche fosse vera, ciò non significa che chi usa "porca manetta" sia necessariamente cosciente dell'eventuale parola nascosta "dietro le quinte" (a parte i bambini, si intende: sono parecchio svegli! )


----------



## Yulan

No, chiaro. 

Però così come è venuto in mente in te, in teoria, potrebbe venire in mente a chiunque ascolta l'espressione e se tu avessi ragione ... non mi pare una gran cosa da dire!  

Cercherò di capire l'origine dell'espressione.


----------



## Geviert

mignotta? cosa vuol dire? è il diminutivo di _mignolo _oppure è un _cognone_ (tipo, che ne so, Zambrotta)? Diventa misterioso questo linguaggio a volte...


----------



## Anaiss

Mignotta: prostituta. 
Ma non si tratta di una bestemmia...!

Comunque Geviert, il titolo del tuo thread mi ha richiamato perché è un'espressione comunissima dalle mie parti. Attesto pure "_porconare_" nel senso di bestemmiare. 

Come hai ben intuito, "zio" e "Dio" si distinguono per una sola lettera: questo fa sì che il caro Zio si presti bene al diffuso passatempo della bestemmia creativa , rimanendo in toni più scherzosi. 
Generalmente è percepita in maniera meno grave di una bestemmia esplicita.

Detto questo, le varianti sono potenzialmente infinite a seconda delle abitudini e della propensione alla scurrilità.
Le più comuni in Veneto, in ordine decrescente di gravità:
_Zio cane_ (tra i giovani anche _Zio ken)_, _(P)orco zio_, _Zio Billy_ (usata più per creare ilarità tra i presenti che altro). (...)


----------



## Geviert

Anaiss said:


> Mignotta: prostituta.
> Ma non si tratta di una bestemmia...!
> 
> Comunque Geviert, il titolo del tuo thread mi ha richiamato perché è un'espressione comunissima dalle mie parti. Attesto pure "_porconare_" nel senso di bestemmiare.
> 
> Come hai ben intuito, "zio" e "Dio" si distinguono per una sola lettera: questo fa sì che il caro Zio si presti bene al diffuso passatempo della bestemmia creativa , rimanendo in toni più scherzosi.
> Generalmente è percepita in maniera meno grave di una bestemmia esplicita.
> 
> Detto questo, le varianti sono potenzialmente infinite a seconda delle abitudini e della propensione alla scurrilità.
> Le più comuni in Veneto, in ordine decrescente di gravità:
> _Zio cane_ (tra i giovani anche _Zio ken)_, _(P)orco zio_, _Zio Billy_ (usata più per creare ilarità tra i presenti che altro). (...)



Ciao Anaiss, 

che bello ritrovare qualcuno del Veneto!  . Tolto il contesto della bestemmia e della propensione alla scurrilità, per me, come straniero, era veramente un passatempo senza malizia tentare di scoprire il senso misterioso di quelle espressioni quotidiane (molto, ma molto quotidiane in provincia di Treviso, sul Montell' ). Nel caso di _Zio ken,_ ad esempio, mi chiedevo sempre all'inizio se fosse qualche personaggio asiatico (per il _Ken_). Il mitico_ Zio Billy _(grande Billy!_) _era per me allora ancora più oscuro da capire le prime volte (mi chiedevo sempre chi fosse questo scalmanato di Billy). Poi, certo, la mia preferita era _Zio bonino_, oppure _Zio pitt_ (mai capito sinceramente), fino  a quando scoprii _Giuda ballerino _nei fumetti_. _Le combinazioni con la povera _Eva, vaca, _non mi piacevano molto, quelli con _Boia _un po' meno. Sarebbe bello fare una lista...


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà al catechismo (almeno quello che ho frequentato io) dicevano che la gravità del reato rimaneva invariata anche cambiando una lettera, perché quello che conta è l'intenzione, non le lettere usate.


----------



## marco.cur

Per quanto riguarda porca manetta, immagino, e penso di non andarci troppo lontano, che ma- sia l'inizio di un'altra parola, tanto cara alla chiesa. Lo direbbe uno che sta dicendo una bestemmia e, colto in flagrante, riesce a ripararsi in calcio d'angolo cambiando la finale con la prima parola che gli viene in mente.


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Per quanto riguarda porca manetta, immagino, e penso di non andarci troppo lontano, che ma- sia l'inizio di un'altra parola, tanto cara alla chiesa.



Già, è un'altra ipotesi plausibile.


----------



## Anaiss

infinite sadness said:


> In realtà al catechismo (almeno quello che ho frequentato io) dicevano che la gravità del reato rimaneva invariata anche cambiando una lettera, perché quello che conta è l'intenzione, non le lettere usate.


Mi sono espressa male Infinite sadness, non intendevo minimizzare la gravità del fatto, non apprezzo questo genere di imprecazioni. Cercavo di parlarne in modo distaccato, e per quanto si possa con interesse linguistico e culturale.
Mi riferivo al giudizio generico che sembra avere la comunità in reazione ad un'affermazione simile: in fondo un eufemismo serve proprio per attenuare la gravità di ciò che si dice e ricevere un giudizio meno severo da chi ci circonda.

Geviert, complimenti per il tuo italiano! 
Immagino che avrai anche qualche nozione di dialetto per essere riuscito ad isolare queste espressioni!


> Nel caso di _Zio ken,_ ad esempio, mi chiedevo sempre all'inizio se fosse qualche personaggio asiatico (per il _Ken_)


Credo sia semplicemente una variante della pronuncia di can ([kan]/[ken]).


> Il mitico_ Zio Billy _(grande Billy!_) _era per me allora ancora più oscuro da capire le prime volte (mi chiedevo sempre chi fosse questo scalmanato di Billy).


È oscuro anche a me...Ma ora che ci penso, Billy è un nome usato abbastanza comunemente per i cani .

Comunque mi chiedo se effettivamente sia opportuno continuare questa discussione, visto che potrebbe urtare involontariamente più di una sensibilità.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Annais,



> Geviert, complimenti per il tuo italiano!
> Immagino che avrai anche qualche nozione di dialetto per essere riuscito ad isolare queste espressioni!


Grazie per i complimenti. Il dialetto, infatti, l'ho imparato con il tempo, magari non saprei scriverlo, poiché non c'è, credo, uno standard grammaticale per i dialetti (so che ci sono i dizionari regionali, ma non sono così fanatico con le lingue regionali).



> Comunque mi chiedo se effettivamente sia opportuno continuare questa  discussione, visto che potrebbe urtare involontariamente più di una  sensibilità.


Hai ragione. In quanto straniero volevo, certo, capire e credo di aver capito abbastanza. Non vorrei offendere involontariamente (né volontariamente!). Mio zio mi diceva infatti, "non porconare", perché, fuori dallo specifico contesto in cui nasce la bestemmia (di fatto, nel caso del destino avverso, della sorte avversa), "porconare" può dare fastidio a più di uno.

Capirai che Billy (grazie, ho capito adesso, poveri Billy), Mr. Kane, Eva, Manetta (adesso ho capito, manca il "do") e tutto il resto, non possono che incuriosire a uno straniero che impara la lingua. Ma adesso ho imparato, quindi, chiudo. Grazie a voi!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:


> *Cari amici,
> 
> Sento che abbiamo approfondito a sufficienza il tema della bestemmia mascherata.
> Grazie per i vostri contributi.
> 
> Buon proseguimento.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

